
Racket 6.2 - msamir
http://download.racket-lang.org/
======
r0muald
> The package manager supports a direct references to Git repositories via
> "git://[...]", "[http://](http://)[...].git", and
> "[https://](https://)[...].git" URLs. (Previously, only references to GitHub
> were supported.)

This, please, I need to see this in all languages (I'm looking at you, R)

